# Kollisionsabfrage zwischen Rechteck und Polygon



## SuperJavaMan (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo leute

ich programmiere ein spiel in dem ich eine kollisionsabfrage zwischen einem rechteck und einem polygon(eigentlich ein dreieck) machen muss. 
Ich habe aber keinen plan wie ich das machen soll also würde ich mich über ein paar antworten freuen

danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Gucky (10. Mai 2015)

Wenn du das Rechteck als Retangle2D beschreibst, kannst du Polygon#intersects(Rectangle2D) nehmen. Wenn nicht solltest du darüber nachdenken das Rechteck als Rectangle2D zu beschreiben, wenn keine anderen Gründe dagegen sprechen.


----------

